# Dotty Is Gonna Drop Soon!!!!



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Dotty is due this month. I'm thinking like a week. Maybe two weeks. She is restless and lays down much more than she used to. She is pulling her head way back to look up at the roof and is also doing mama talk. She is a FF and I am thinking a :kidred:. I know it is just one in there but I am hoping for a girl. She is the herd pet so it really doesn't matter to me either way. LOL Its just fun to be looking forward to babies again! Her udder has gotton twice as big in two weeks. It's now about two hands full. I think she lost the plug this morning. But not sure. Her ligs are definantly getting loose. Not quite all the way loose but almost!! Here are some pictures from a month ago. I will post new ones tomorrow. I will get an udder shot and one from above. She is also looking more sunken in to me. Anyways here she is!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is really pretty.... :thumb: 

Can you get a pooch shot with tail up and udder shot of her ..?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Sure thing! I will go do that now. Ill post them in about 30 mins. BRB!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

OK... :wink:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't like posting pictures on here so I made a webpage with the pictures on it. Here it is....

http://www.toominianimals.com/Dotty.html


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh and by the way! The first pic of her udder is from a month ago. Todays udder pic is the one on the right.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

That other doe is ENORMOUS. Holymoley!!!


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I can't believe how much longer that other doe has to go! Poor thing! Dotty looks close to me, but not quite there. I'm just learning though, so don't take my work for it! Handsome boy you have too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

.she has definitely filled ......nice udder forming.....but ....she should fill more..... if her udder... started 2 weeks ago.....she may have 2 weeks or so....to go...... :wink: Does start filling in the udder... 1 to 1 1/2..months... before kidding...... normally :wink:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Quick update: Dotty is starting yesterday isolating herself. Her ligs are getting more and more loose. She is also more vocal than usual. We are going to have record temps tonight with a wind chill of 6-11 degrees. Watch her kid on the worst night of the year. Lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My doe waited until after midnight to kid the other night and we are in central KY, it was COLD. So I feel your pain! Heat Lamps and sweaters for the kiddos! Good Luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Praying for... a happy and healthy birth.... :hug: ray:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Dotty is SO beautiful! Hope all goes well... Good luck


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

she is so pretty...good luck...the other one is HUGE~~!! maybe :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## nublynn (Dec 11, 2009)

She is such a pretty girl! Love her look and color! 
Best wishes for a safe and healthy delivery...  :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how is she doing tonight? is her udder filled more? 

Hope she kids that girl you want


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

She is still holding on to those kids! We have had very cold weather for the last 3 days. I am amazed she still hasn't had them. Her ligs are very loose but not quite there yet. :chin: Udder seems to get slightly bigger everyday. She still hasn't filled though.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe she's waiting for a warm up?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Ligs are completely gone this evening and a slightly bloodly discharge, Still no colostrum though :? ... She is looking back there and grinding her teeth. She didn't eat hay this morning and isn't interested in grain this evening either. I have a meeting at 7:30 - 9:15. I will check on her when I get home.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She sounds very close!!! Hope she waits til you are home!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

I am so excited..how is she tonight....sounds very very close...  :leap: good luck...sending prayers and positive thoughts your way...go mommy and babies


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

She is doing just fine right now. I have her in a stall stuffed with hay bedding and two heat lamps. So she is set!  She still has no colostrum. When I just went out there I saw her straining a couple times. I think right now she in early early labor. Possibly getting those kids in the right position... I'm thinking kids tomorrow maybe! :whatgoat: pray for :kidblue: :kidred: 

:stars:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: YAY!!! Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOOOOOHOOOOOO BABIES!!!


----------



## Coyote Night Acres (Dec 27, 2010)

:stars: Can't wait to see pics of babies 

ray: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

She does have an udder...I have a doe that literally has 2 teats on her belly and she doesn't "fill" til she delivers, feeds her babies just fine too. Let the kids nurse on her as often as they want, though what I have done was to give an ounce of colostrum I had frozen from a previous delivered doe, just enough to get them going and strong enough to keep hitting on mom to let down her milk.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah she has a decent sized udder just nothing in it. I would say its like 3 hands full. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Is there any progress with her?


----------



## carrie430 (Apr 13, 2010)

Did she ever kid?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I noticed she has colostrum tonight. So im hoping before Monday! Cause thats when we have another cold front. Its nice and warm right now.


----------

